

Social Capital + Facebook Photos = Advertising Nirvana? - shuleatt
http://www.leveragingideas.com/2008/12/31/social-capital-facebook-photos-ad-nirvana/

======
iamdave
Why do I keep forgetting that there are in fact people on this earth who buy
shit just because they see it.

